# iHobby Expo Pics



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Coming attractions from AutoWorld:

http://i.minus.com/iJQ5S8nP5q1hB.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i56qtvNxyF776.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibmRmdGKhhmeZw.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ib0M7EkmgwzBrn.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibtmeLOG9zpjaI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ikwf9Ci2aSYya.jpg
http://i.minus.com/isIOPgZkPBjsi.jpg

The NHRA cars that AutoWorld is producing, both vintage and contemporary, and in quantity are simply stunning. I don't have a drag track but I will find a place in my collection for these cars. 

Coming Attractions from AFX/Racemasters:

http://i.minus.com/ibijMmEZ4DPTsG.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iiB1Jybuz4suV.jpg

Talked to Steve (Wahoo) for quite some time. LOTS of cool stuff happening in the AFX ecosystem including new cars (I heard "muscle cars"...), more u-paint white bodies, new sets, track packs geared towards people building tracks beyond what comes in the sets, software, enhanced web presence, timer/counter, and as you see in the pics the new livery Porsche 962s are on the way very soon. By the way, the #62 Circuit Board Mercedes is a CLEAR body. These guys are fully invested and bringing more and more great stuff into the hobby.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great pics, thanks. I have to get one of the pepsi trucks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree on the Pepsi trucks!! The way the TM drinks the stuff, she'll be constantly trying ti hijack it! :lol:


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. :thumbsup:

:dude:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting! The Mopar pro stocks are cool!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics. I love the AW vintage Funny cars and the new AFX 962. Dave.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Was/Is there an Ihobby slot car this year?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. I'm gonna need all them Pepsi/Mountain Dew rigs. great stuff. :thumbsup:

makes me a little sad that they appear to have given up on Thunderjets... 

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. Love those Soda trucks. The dragsters are sweet too


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

*WOW! Soda Trucks are SWEET*

Thanks for all the Pictures!


----------



## odelltoys (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the afx pics,


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything looks great but I didn't see any tjets????


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Since 2 releases of Thunderjets just got released, guess it's the XT's turn for new sets.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Nice to see new HO slot car product in the pipeline.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*Expo pictures*



AfxToo said:


> Coming attractions from AutoWorld:
> 
> http://i.minus.com/iJQ5S8nP5q1hB.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/i56qtvNxyF776.jpg
> ...


Thanks for the pictures . Were there any other pictures that would show the release date of the funny cars ? I was able to make out the other items release dates but not the funny cars . Did they have any type of lists for future releases ? 

Thanks ,

Don


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting AFXTOO. DLW already asked, is there an iHOBBY Expo Car this year? I like the Pepsi and Mountain Dew Trucks.

Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have no idea about a iHobbyExpo car. I only spoke briefly with he AutoWorld guys and didn't ask about dates. 

Yeah, the vintage Pepsi and Mountain Dew trucks rock. Some of the new flamethrower XTraction cars look great too. 

I'm very excited about the pending AFX releases.


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*AW cars*



AfxToo said:


> I have no idea about a iHobbyExpo car. I only spoke briefly with he AutoWorld guys and didn't ask about dates.
> 
> Yeah, the vintage Pepsi and Mountain Dew trucks rock. Some of the new flamethrower XTraction cars look great too.
> 
> I'm very excited about the pending AFX releases.


Thanks for the great pictures , I noticed the sign by the top fuel cars said available now , but no one has them yet .

Don


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Don66GTO said:


> Thanks for the great pictures , I noticed the sign by the top fuel cars said available now , but no one has them yet .
> 
> Don[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*AW Top Fuel cars*



wheelz63 said:


> Don66GTO said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great pictures , I noticed the sign by the top fuel cars said available now , but no one has them yet .
> ...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Don66GTO said:


> wheelz63 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Richard, Do you happen to know what the 4th top fuel car will be? I hope it's the Pennsoil .
> ...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Lucas Oil Top Fueler looks to have chrome rims!!! Just maybe...RM


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*AW Top Fuel cars*



wheelz63 said:


> Don66GTO said:
> 
> 
> > hello don, there are only going to be 3 in this release according to the sell sheet from autoworld.
> ...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the pics AFXToo! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Don66GTO said:


> wheelz63 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Richard , I saw them on another site listed as a 4 car set. If it's only a three car set , I'll just have extra money for the funny cars . I noticed they only pictured 7 cars , but a list posted here earlier with pictures had 8 cars . The car that wasn't at the expo was John Force car . Any feed back on that one ? When are they due out ?
> ...


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*AW Top Fuel cars*



wheelz63 said:


> Don66GTO said:
> 
> 
> > release 9 funny car pro stocks 8 car set was supposed to be out this month, according to the sell sheet and the 3 car top fuels are supposed to be out in november, my thought are they will come out together sometime next month as i have not been asked for my order as of yet.
> ...


----------

